# Which magazines are best in a Glock 19



## Murtaugh

Hi all:
I may have already answered my own question, but I've just gotten a Glock 19 and need to get a few more magazines for it. Now, I would think that Glock would make, perhaps the best, but I'd like to ask if there are any makes that are as good or even better. 
Also, Midway, which I usually buy from has them for $25 each. Can they be gotten for less as that sounds a bit steep for a friggin magazine.

Thanks to the replies


----------



## VAMarine

$25 is about right. For what it's worth I pay about $50+ for a HK magazine.

Magpul has a good Glock magazine too.

https://www.magpul.com/products/pmag-15-gl9


----------



## SouthernBoy

For self-defense work, I would only use OEM magazines. I would not scrimp there at any cost. For practice, go for it with any after market magazine if that is your wont. FWIW, magazines can frequently be had for pretty low prices at gun shows.


----------



## Cait43

Gun Mag Warehouse
Magazines for Rifles, Handguns and Shotguns | Gun Mag Warehouse


----------



## boatdoc173

in CT we have the insane high cap law-- so I am forced to use 10 rounders--I get mine from glock


----------



## DLYskes1976

for my G19, i have bought some OEM's from this site (below), and shipping usually get's to me in a couple days... never had a issue at all... i've bought a bunch of the Magpul glock magazines and have not had a issue with them either, and they are 15$ and i got them at Cabela's,

Greg Cote, LLC


----------



## Wyoming_1977

VAMarine said:


> $25 is about right. For what it's worth I pay about $50+ for a HK magazine.
> 
> Magpul has a good Glock magazine too.
> 
> https://www.magpul.com/products/pmag-15-gl9


Ouch dude. That's nearly as bad as buying factory Walther magazines. I lucked out and found a different mag for a different pistol that works absolutely perfect in my PPQ, but that was providence and good thing too considering how cheap a bugger I am.


----------



## Goldwing

I trust my OEM mags and have never had an issue with them. I only have two G19 mags, the rest are all G17s. Extra capacity is not necessarily more expensive.

GW


----------



## SouthernBoy

boatdoc173 said:


> in CT we have the insane high cap law-- so I am forced to use 10 rounders--I get mine from glock


I think you mean, "insane non-standard magazine law". The standard, and designed, magazine capacity for the Glock 19 is fifteen rounds.

What would happen if you said "screw this law" and purchased standard Glock 19 magazines out of state, say on a trip to Maine, New Hampshire, or Vermont? How would the police know? And what would they do?


----------



## rustygun

I have heard good things about the magpul mags. They are coming out with 21 and 27 rounders soon.


----------



## joethebear

Cait43 said:


> Gun Mag Warehouse
> Magazines for Rifles, Handguns and Shotguns | Gun Mag Warehouse


Has Glock mags for 21.99 right now.


----------



## desertman

SouthernBoy said:


> I think you mean, "insane non-standard magazine law". The standard, and designed, magazine capacity for the Glock 19 is fifteen rounds.
> 
> *What would happen if you said "screw this law" *and purchased standard Glock 19 magazines out of state, say on a trip to Maine, New Hampshire, or Vermont? How would the police know? And what would they do?


Depending on which state you live in and what their laws are regarding high capacity magazines, you could wind up in prison. In New York State for example: The possession of any magazine that holds 11 rounds or more is a class D violent felony.

Article 265 - NY Penal Law S 265.02 Criminal possession of a weapon in the third degree:


> Section 8 of § 265.02 is being amended, excluding eight, nine and 10 round magazines from the definition of a large capacity magazine. There is a new section effective March 16, 2013 that changes the penalty class for possession of eight, nine and 10 round magazines (§ 265.36) to be a Class A Misdemeanor*. That said, possession of - for an example - *a standard capacity 13-round magazine for a 9mm SIG Sauer P229 or any magazines holding more than 11 rounds is and will be a Class D Violent Felony, even for owners who possessed large capacity magazines prior to Sept. 1994 when possession was grandfathered.*)


Of course the police would never know unless you got caught with such magazines. Get caught and you would be arrested and dragged through the legal system. Which could be during a routine traffic stop, investigating a home invasion or any number of circumstances where the police, medical or even the fire department may be called and such magazines were found. Even an angry spouse, friend, relative or spiteful child could turn a friend or family member in. Once convicted of the felony charge, whether you go to jail or not, your right to own a firearm will be forfeited. Obviously none of this takes into consideration legal fees. Also keep in mind that all handguns and now so-called assault rifles have to be registered in the State of New York making it a relatively easy task to track down their owners for compliance with New York State law. That is if it ever comes to that.

*I believe that New York's penal law has since been revised to allow for the legal possession of magazines that hold up to 10 rounds. However, I don't think that you can have more than 7 rounds in them? That I'm not sure about as many firearms only come with 10 round magazines. So they made the possession of 10 round magazines legal but put limits on how many rounds could be loaded into them. So the $64,000 question would be: Is it worth the risk?

I guess the best thing to do with previously owned magazines would be to seal them in PVC pipe and bury them someplace for some future use. Possibly armageddon or the coming of a revolution were it ever to arise?


----------



## BZimm

Really good to see this thread. I'm headed out to a local gun show in about an hour and one thing I'm on the hunt for is a couple extra magazines for a G22 or G23, Gen 4. I had not been to that Magpul site before and that is great information. Thank you all.

BZimm


----------



## BZimm

Well, for a town my size it was a nice little show. I would guess about 25 tables and I knew a few of the vendors.

I ended up buying some Remington .40 180g FMJ rounds for just under 38 cents each and I passed on a 30 round 9mm Glock magazine. The mag just didn't feel right somehow. In all, a nice hour spent.

Thanks again.


----------



## Kennydale

CDNN Sports I'd grab them fast at this price
I also have a pair of Magpul P Mags for my G17 that where on sale online for $12 and change each. So for about $27.00 (included shipping) I got two . So far I just use them at range


----------



## bowserb

I use only Glock mags in my carry G19. I also use only Colt/Checkmate mags in my Colt XSE, Springfield mags in my XDM-45, and Sig/Mecgar mags in my P227. With the exception of the Sig 14 round .45 mags, I've never been disappointed with factory branded magazines. OTOH, I've used almost everything in my AR-15, with Brownell's 20 round all metal mags being my favorite, but Magpul 30 and 40 round magazines have been reliable as well...at least to the extent I can afford to shoot full 40 round magazines!

CT, New York, and other places with CS mag capacity laws really suck. I think if I lived in one of those states (and we might all, if the democrats get the Whitehouse in this election), my practical response would have to be carrying only powerful handguns. 10mm with Doubletap Equalizer ammo, maybe? 135 grain JHP + 95 grain lead ball in each round. A two projectile spread with each shot. Ten round mag with twenty "bullets". Now that I've said it, I think maybe I should beat the rush.


----------



## Yotecallr

Yesterday I put about 150 rounds through my Gen 4 19 with a ETS magazine. Functioned flawlessly.


----------



## CZ62

In my Glock 19 I only use Glock mags..... They are not that expensive, check ebay.


----------



## Blackhawkman

I trust OEM mags first. Then MagPul when I put alotta rounds thru one. Glock OEM mags are made to be kept loaded. That's why I use OEM's. jmho I also use my OEM 17 mags in my 19 too. fwiw


----------



## PracticalShooter

For CCW you should use what has the best reliability record, for Glock it's hands down OEM. For fun, use what ever you want, Magpul is possibly the next best thing.
But be aware that good handgun magazines are meant to be made out of metal (even Glock mags are metal). Most plastic (composite) magazines end up having lip breakage at some point, even those great Scorpion EVO mags do eventually fail.


----------



## Superzuki

I got Jagemann magazines from Cheaper than Dirt, Like the others have said, ONLY Glock magazines for Carry.


----------



## DLYskes1976

just an update on this thread.. 

I've used my Pmag's in my G19 and G17 and they have worked flawlessly, not that i dont have plenty of OEM mags to edc, but i would use the Pmag's for edc and not worry.. 

i guess i look at it like this, if Magpul is good enough for the military to use them for their M-4's and such, which that is all i use in my AR's... then their Pmag's for Glock's are going to be damn good too...


----------



## SargeC4

Glock mags always work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blackhawkman

Only Glock mags for EDC. jmho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hudson69

I use ETS mags at the range and with my Sub2K and have had no issues. I still, like others, only carry Glock mags on a daily basis.


----------



## crewchief

OEM for my G19. I did buy mec gars for my Sig P226 tacops in 40sw. Gained 1 rd (13) over stock 12 rounders. Mec gars are the best mags out there but they are proud of them!!!


----------



## Jeniva

I like using factory mags on my glock 19. I always buy from this website since they have good deals and have them in stock.


Magazines – Boogaloo Supply


----------



## berettatoter

I only buy Glock mags for my Glocks. They are not an expensive magazine anyways, so why not stick with OEM? I have not tried the MagPul version.


----------



## JohnCEa

Magpul 33 round extended Mag is the best


----------

